# New CD!!



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

:happyboogie:Just gotta brag...my 7 year old rottie/lab mix earned her AKC Companion Dog title yesterday with a 4th place placement! Whoo Hoo! AKC started allowing mixed breeds to compete in performance events last April; Tori is the 3rd Mixed Breed in Michigan to earn this title (according to AKC records as of last month). Tori is Gaelic for "perseverence"... she survived the death of her mother and being abandoned by the owner twice  (once to a shelter who intended to euthanize the litter, and again at the animal clinic, which is how she came into MY life). I hand raised her from the time she was about 24 hours old, and she has brought me nothing but joy for 7 years now :wub:. Having AKC acknowledge her performance is a real prize for me. More importantly, she enjoyed every minute: great focus and a constantly wagging tail. An observer asked me later how she could manage to sit at all with that tail wagging so hard...A very good weekend!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job, LeeAnn and Tori!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

YAY!!!! congrats!!!!! thats just awesome!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

That is awesome!!!! Huge congrats to you guys! I think allowing mixes to compete is one of the smarter things AKC has done.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a huge congratulations to you both!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Great accomplishment! You must be so proud.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

That's a wonderful accomplishment, CONGRATS!!

:happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie: woo-hoo!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is a great story of accomplishment. Congratulations on the title!!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

That is great. Congratulations!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

:happyboogie: Huge huge congrats!!! What a heartwarming story, great accomplishment for you and Tori!! 

Must be the Rottweiler in her that makes her so accomplished! (well, according to Keeta,  )

Congrats again!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Give a shout out to the Rottie....shout, shout!!!:congratulations:
*My Rotties have a special place in my heart..no one will ever fill...they wait over the bridge for me.*:rip:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I looked at this thread and just realized I never posted.. sorry!

CONGRATS to both of you - what an accomplishment!!!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Huge Congrats!!


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! Pics?


----------

